# Fluval hose change



## gzylo (4 Apr 2010)

Hi

Does anyone tried to change standard ribbed fluval 405 hoses to silicone ones? 

I believe that inside diameter of fluval 305/405 hose is 16mm


if so what hoses did you used. 


Thanks
gzylo


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2010)

I've done this on a 204 and 205.  Just used standard silicone hose.  I've used eheim and non-name for this in the past.  You will have to replace the inlet/outlet  as well, as the Fluval ones aren't designed for silicone hosing.


----------



## hazeljane (8 Apr 2010)

Ive done this as well on my fluval 405 with eheim 16/22 tubing straight swap     


Stu.


----------



## Bobtastic (14 Jun 2010)

Hi Haze, 

How did you get the replacement hose over the rim of the tank?? I have gotten some tubing that fits my Fluval 405 but cos it's not ribbed it kinks and it's too wide for the supplied Fluval hose securing brackets... My intentions was to replace the hose when I installed me new AquaMedic 1000 Co2 reactor but due to the above I've had to keep the original Fluval tubing...


----------



## whatok (19 Feb 2011)

did anyone ever resolve this?


----------



## Spang (24 Feb 2011)

I have a fluvale 205, I have replaced my hose with Eheim 16/22 hose. Eheim do a fitting kit which can be used.


----------



## youmustcomply (24 Feb 2011)

I have replaced my 305's with Eheim tubing too. I have been advised to poke it into the ribbed hose just to go over the rim as it is a tight fit. However im yet to do this


----------



## NoEntry (26 Feb 2011)

aqua one do a nice set of inlet/outlet tubes that will fit..

Mike


----------

